# How do you recover?



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

The rescue I work with has been hit hard by health problems of the incoming dogs lately. Second batch of Parvo pups, heartworm positive dogs and senior maladies. We no longer can take dogs until our $$ is recouped. We do alot of meet and greets, fundraisers and such, anything for exposure. Our vetting bills are staggering. Are other rescues finding this? We have available foster homes open but cannot commit to any dogs until this is resolved.


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

We haven't gotten to the point of not taking in new dogs, but we've also taken a huge hit financially over the past year. Heart surgery, hips, elbows, thyroid, a "super-bug" strain of kennel cough that went to pneumonia. We try to work with one vet that gives us really generous discounts, but it isn't always possible. The range of prices will make your head spin. We've had to ask fosters to be much more conservative with vet care. We still want the dogs to get all they need, but skip the $10 nail clip and the $35 ear cleaning. 

We just keep trying new fundraising ideas for rescue as they come up. We're sending our Annual appeal letter in the summer this year instead of at the holiday season hoping that will be a less financially stressful time for donors (and maybe they'll feel more like they can afford to give something from the stimulus payments). We do really well anytime we sell hot dogs at events. We invested in a hot dog machine, but have used a grill in the past. The pesty part is making sure someone has the space to store everything. 

I'm also thinking of suggesting something I did with another group. Until recently my paying full-time job was with a nonprofit in inner city Philadelphia and we used to do an e-bay event every year. It isn't hard, but takes time. We usually could count on $1,000 from that. Staff, family, friends would donate items and a surprising number of businesses would donate things. A few of us would manage posting the stuff, shipping, etc. It actually was kind of fun - why is that man buying those bustiers?

I listen to NPR a lot and there have been a number of stories about the impact this economy is having on nonprofits and charities. In fact my past job is my past job because of funding disappearing. Until now we've been lucky and always had a nice balance in the bank, but now we're paying a lot more attention to every penny. It always sucks to say no to taking a dog, but especially when the no is because of a budget crunch.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Myoung, please PM me. I can't pm anyone unless someone pms me first from this machine I have at home. I doubt that you'll know this off hand but do you know if your organization has any Seniors or Special needs dogs that I've worked from the Urgent boards. Can you include your website? 
Mychance your rescue has alot of great ideas and programs!!! Hopefully some of them can help others.


----------



## Kaitadog (Jun 20, 2006)

Yard/Tag sales can raise some quick cash. If you advertise that it will go to a rescue, that might draw more people.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

How about car washes? I see those sometimes to help out differnet places.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

One place I know of had a bake sale.


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

Our local Sam's Club allows a dog rescue group to solicit donations at the exit on some weekends. They are set up with large story boards and literature but their ace in the hole is: A gorgeous Golden Retriever named Katie, who will come to you and take you money donation and bring it back to her handler and place it in the bucket. People actually crowd around and wait to give their donation to Katie rather than place it in another human volunteers bucket







. I am not sure if she is specifically trained to somehow recognize the different denominations of money or if it was a coindicence but one Sunday as we were leaving my DH only had a $5.00 bill. She bypassed several people with $1.00 bills to take his money first! The crowd ate it up.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Ok I don't have a computer so I can't cut and paste but I'll try to type out these links and hope they work. If not, I will cut and paste them on Monday. 
These are places that help rescues!!!
The American German Shepherd Rescue Assoc. They help rescues with vet bills. 
http://www.agsra.com
Orthopedic Dogs Silver Lining helps rescues with dogs who have orthopedic needs.
http://www.osif.org/orthofund.htm
The Lifeline Grant Program helps rescues with vets bills.
http://www.uan.org/lifeline/index.html
Lastly theres a place that helps rescues with on line fundraising.
http://www.Fundable.org/
I really hope these links work. Like I said if they don't I will cut and paste on Monday when I have a computer


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

Katie sure knows her $$$. 

It is a neat idea to train a rescued dog to solicit donations for the rescue. Hmmm! how does one train them?


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Three out of four...not bad


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Here's the one you missed:

http://www.oslf.org/orthofund.htm


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

First, kudos for not taking in what you can afford. I always thought if you NEEDED donations to take a dog, it might be a stretch to take that dog. As in no donations=hardship for the rescue=bad idea. 

---Any sales kids do in schools work for dogs. Candles, candy bars, etc. Really great are some healthy ideas: http://www.uwex.edu/ces/cty/waupaca/documents/HealthyFundraisingConnecticut.pdf One I did that I loved (when I worked in a school) was a Daffodil bulb sale using Scheeper's bulbs (Van Englund or something was their bulk sale catalog). 
---You can set up to be a Goodsearch http://www.goodsearch.com group
---I-Give and similar shopping sites are nice. 
---Getting really good speakers and sponsoring programs like that are nice-a lot of work, but nice!
---Any of your people like to do photos? Another one you could try. 
---BrightStar had Guardian Angels-check the website-I think all the information is there. That helped A LOT. Do you have a website?


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

We are having a golf outing next week. We did a bratfry 2 wks ago. We are doing a pet fair today and I am manning one for Sunday. We are low on dogs that I may have to bring mine to have one at the booth! LOL!
Thanks for those links I will look into it for sure.
We are doing the candy bar thing and now aluminum cans. I think an e-bay site may be worth the time looking into it if I can find someone to man it and enjoys doing that type of thing.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

So far this year we've been doing ok. We don't seem to get a lot of dogs with medical issues, but when we get them, they are the big buck cases. Two years ago we had back to back $5,000 dogs in the span of 3 months which for a small group can be devestating. An emergency appeal letter got us through that crisis.

I'm the fundraising coordinator for the group and am always looking for new ideas. I belong to some fundraising email lists on yahoogroups and take some ideas from there. Humane Fundraising is particularly good and has a lot of good tips in their files - http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/HumaneFundraising/ Your golf outing should generate some good money. We are starting to plan a wine tasting for the fall which will hopefully do the same.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks Lauri!


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: mychance
> we used to do an *e-bay event* every year.


How is this set up? what is needed?


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

You know me, because I am involved with the same rescue you are. So here goes.

Sometimes I think we take in too many dogs that are very unhealthy. So why we spent big bucks on their care, perhaps other more healthy dogs are being killed because we ran out of dollars. The Vet expenses have just gotten so high for some of our dogs, and as you know one died last night and his sister is not in good shape.

I also know our president has funded the vet care of a dog she took in last week. Nonetheless, if we can adopt three or more and place, versus taking in a very sick dog, is that not a better choice.


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

moei - we started the ebay thing because the organization was gifted a church building and we needed to sell off the pews, pipe organ, and some architectural elements (we actually made nearly $6,000 that year).

It's really pretty easy to sell stuff on e-bay. We signed up through the Giving Works side which puts a little ribbon on your postings. 

http://givingworks.ebay.com

You have to first register with Missionfish and you have to be a 501(c)3 and have an organizational checking account. If you aren't that formalized I'm not sure if you can be a direct seller as an organization, but you can also just be a "regular" seller on ebay and assign a portion of your profit to the charity of your choice. 

Then we'd notify the board, staff, families in our programs, etc. and they'd clean their closets, basements, hit up friends for items we could sell. We'd also approach local stores, theme parks, restaurants for actual goods or gift certificates. Then you take a picture, set a price, write a description and upload everything. You may get some questions, but after that they only work is packing the stuff up and mailing it (here's where gift certificates are EXTRA appreciated!)

Hope that helps - I love to browse on ebay so this was always fun for me!


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Over the years we have had yard sales, doggie dances (lot of work but fun and a good fundraiser!), basket bingos, our annual reunion, a bowl-a-thon, and we participate in lots of local events. 

We offer all kinds of shirts, magnets, dog products, etc. whenever we hold an adoption day. 

We solicit donations on our web site and post special pleas for special needs dogs. 

Our newsletter usually brings in more $$$ than it costs to print and mail. The annual Christmas letter is another big fund-raiser for us. 

This October we are holding our first ever Golf Tournament. 

Our rescue has been really blessed with some generous folks who make on-going donations on a regular basis.


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

Our group has some challenges because we are so spread out, but some things that have worked for us are

1. Candle sale 
2. Yard sale
3. Calendar sales (every year we put a couple together featuring dogs adopted in the past year - the owners always buy a lot :>)
4. Local multi-group fundraising events (here in the Northeast there is Pet Rock and this year there is now the Whisker Walk)

5. Petco/Petsmart - sign up as an adoption partner with a local store. We go once a month and have a table and we get a portion of the funds the store raises during their fundraisers.

6. Put pictures / stories on your website. People are more likely to donate if they see who they are helping and it is an individual dog. 

Try and get previous adopters involved in the group - they will be your biggest source of support...

Terry
http://www.echodogs.org


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

I am sorry for not getting back soon, I am doing 2 pet fairs back to back. 
I dont think we can put an age on who we rescue, should no one help the elderly if they are in need. Is it fair to a dog who has given his life and love to be discarded or suddenly not wanted. I do not agree Timber 1, we get various dogs of different ages and colors and such. It just so happens the rescue we work with LOVES and CARES for all dogs.
I just purchased my Parvo Puppy and happily gave my $$ for all the time and effort and $$ that went into vetting the Pup.
I like that calendar Idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think I can get this done for a Christmas fundraiser. 
Thanks to everyone!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I think the decissions need to be made individually and weighed with what it means overall. If you take in a senior with medical problems, how many healthy dogs will you have to turn down? How is your placement rate? Do you have more dogs than you can place within a reasonable time? Each individual rescue group needs to step back upon occassion and access what it can manage and how it will manage. 
I am sure that no one likes to turn dogs away. No, it isn't "fair" that they are in this situation. It isn't "fair" that any of them are in this situation. (If I start listing all that I can think of that is "unfair" I'll be here all night!) I'd say Do what is going to work in your situation - try to look at the forrest once in a while instead of getting overwhelmed by the trees. Isn't it how you can do the most good rather than "fair?"


----------



## MemphisCockers (Dec 12, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: KaitadogYard/Tag sales can raise some quick cash. If you advertise that it will go to a rescue, that might draw more people.


My neighbor who also runs a rescue put an interesting twist on this last weekend. She posted on Craigslist and Freecycle for donated items for a fundraising garage sale. They got a lot of stuff, some of it really good. Then they also got people who came to the sale after seeing the post.

Steph


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I ran the garage sales for BGSR and we used to raise $1000 in a day and a half. We also auctioned off stuff at our reunion picnic, sold calendars and t-shirts. 

I raised quite a bit of money relatively quickly for Elmo through that firstgiving site. They take a chunk out but it's a great tool to use for special needs cases. 

A number of rescues also ask people to sponsor dogs and that seems to be another good way to help recoup losses for illnesses and emergencies.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I could not agree with you more. We now have reached a point in which we can no longer afford to take additional dogs in. So of the dogs we have taken in have serious and expensive medical problems, whether they are yound or old. 

So while we are paying the medical expenses for these sick dogs, other more healthy animal are refused and perhaps euthanized.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

A little bit off topic, but I know rescues are not allowed to ask for donations on the board, but are they able to post their events - garage sales, outtings, etc..? I would love to participate in rescue events in my area


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Cindy, 

as Myoung knows our rescue group has done a lot of stuff to raise addiional dollars. But when you spend substantial dollars on a sick dog. and are out of money, it does prevent us from adopting healthier dogs that could be placed rather then killed.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Not all vets give discounts to rescue organizations. 
It is a rare occasion when a dog coming in does not need vetting.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: MyoungNot all vets give discounts to rescue organizations.
> It is a rare occasion when a dog coming in does not need vetting.


And you have to be Karnac the Magnificent to know about issues that some come in with that can't be seen/known until you've had them with you!

THIS is a FUNdraiser! 
http://iamra-fur-fun.com/puppyAuction/Default.asp

One of the IMOM people does Malamute rescue. They got a litter and are having a naming contest. So there are some of us giving the puppies names that maybe people in the Malamute world might not appreciate (mine is Maude) to drive up the bids! EVIL! But it's for the puppies, so a little evil might be okay?


----------

